
Static Hosting Benchmark 2020 - pier25
https://www.pierbover.com/posts/static-hosting-benchmark-2020/
======
pier25
Author here!

First time doing some data analysis which might not be up to standard for HN
folks. Let me know if I missed anything or I could this improve this in some
way.

